# HELP - Engine Bay De-greaser?



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking for advise on a good engine bay de-greaser chemical please people. I have just used the last drop of the Kew Engine and Bay Cleaner product, that came with the small Kew pressure washer we must have bought 8 years ago. Some pilfering git has nicked the wash t so bought a small Karcher unit to replace it. Trouble is, I can't find a water dilutable cleaner anywhere; I've tried the Karcher APC, but it's no where near as good as the old Kew chem - that took off all traces of oil and grease and left a matt film as it dried too.

So - anyone recommend the best engine /bay cleaner, that can be mixed in a Karcher pressure wash? All help and advice gratefully received...

Rob


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Megs Super Degreaser


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Megs Super Degreaser


Cheers - can be diluted and used in a PW?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

yes it can be diluted but i would never use mines through my pw or lance


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> yes it can be diluted but i would never use mines through my pw or lance


Thanks and good advise - wouldn't use it at high pressure - I'd use it diluted through the detergent bottle on min force to cover the engine and bay. Presume it's safe on body work? Where can you get this Megs product - presume Halfrauds won't sell it?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

any of the traders here have it in stock


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I use Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and it is just excellent, and such good value. I use it for really stubborn bits.

For general crud, go to tesco, pick up some daisy all purpose cleaner, dilute it 4:1 and you're away. Much cheaper than ANYTHING else, at 68p for 1.5 ltrs.

See my thread about a golf with 175000 on the clock, and the enginebay had never been cleaned - i think it came up amazingly well for the car's age.

Russ


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Russ and his BM said:


> I use Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and it is just excellent, and such good value. I use it for really stubborn bits.
> 
> For general crud, go to tesco, pick up some daisy all purpose cleaner, dilute it 4:1 and you're away. Much cheaper than ANYTHING else, at 68p for 1.5 ltrs.
> 
> ...


Cheers Russ - I'll give that Daisy stuff a whirl. 68p eh? Blimey! I guess the traders here sell the Bilt Hamber Surfex HD stuff too?


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, some traders sell it, or you can buy direct from the company - just google bilt hamber.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

As G101.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Numskull said:


> Cheers Russ - I'll give that Daisy stuff a whirl. 68p eh? Blimey! I guess the traders here sell the Bilt Hamber Surfex HD stuff too?


Hi,

Some of our traders sell it here, or you can find us at www.bilthamber.com or see us in the manufacturers section here. :thumb:


----------

